# Vorladung von Kripo



## wernhard (1 Dezember 2016)

Guten Tag, ich bin neu hier im Forum und wäre wahrscheinlich niemals auf diese Plattform gestoßen wenn nicht das passiert wäre was passiert ist. 

Vorgestern gucke ich wie jeden Tag in meinen Briefkasten und sehe einen Brief der Kripo...
Joah, da ist mir das Herz schon mal in die Hose gerutscht. Aber es kommt natürlich noch besser:
Ich werde als Beschuldigter vorgeladen wegen "Computerbetrugs mittels rechtswidrig erlangter Daten von Zahlungskarten". Ich dacht ich sterbe.. Was in dreiteufelsnamen soll so ein riesiger Haufen Scheisse? 
Ich kann gar nicht in Worte fassen wie ich mich fühle. Ich bin keine 30, NIE in meinem ganzen Leben polizeilich aufgefallen oder sonstiges. Ich weiß nicht einmal was das für ein Vorwurf sein soll, ich kann es mir nicht mal denken. Ich wüsste nicht mal in meinen Träumen was das sein soll und was ich damit zu tun haben soll. 

Gleich Anwalt rausgesucht... keine Erfahrung mit sowas. Am gleichen Tag für Erstberatung hin und jetzt warte ich auf seinen Anruf - Akteneinsicht wird verlangt.
Mein Leben ist aus den Fugen geraten sag ich euch. Ich lebe in Angst. Wenn man als unbescholtener Bürger zu Unrecht für etwas beschuldigt werden kann, was passiert als Nächstes? Ich bin richtig paranoid und habe Angst vor einer Hausdurchsuchung. Dann sind die neuen PC's meiner Freundin und mir futsch (vor n paar Monaten für über 2000€ gekauft..) und mal ehrlich, hier und da mal nen Film oder Musik hat jeder schon mal runtergeladen. 

Die fröhliche Weihnachtszeit ist auf jeden Fall gelaufen. Und die Anschaffung eines neuen Fernsehers wegen Anwaltskosten natürlich auch. 
Wenn es interessiert dann halte ich hier gerne auf dem Laufenden. 

Ich zerbreche mir hier die Rübe was dieser Vorwurf sein könnte und was das mit mir zu tun haben kann.


----------



## jupp11 (1 Dezember 2016)

wernhard schrieb:


> Ich zerbreche mir hier die Rübe was dieser Vorwurf sein könnte und was das mit mir zu tun haben kann.


Lies mal:http://www.frag-einen-anwalt.de/Zeu...angter-Daten-von-Zahlungskarten--f187467.html


----------



## wernhard (1 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, ja ich kenne natürlich sämtliche wenige Threads die es zu diesem Thema gibt. Aber speziell das mit den Zahlungskarten beschäftigt mich. 
Man hätte es ja auch einfach bei der Formulierung Computerbetrug lassen können dann hätte man ein sehr breites Spektrum abgedeckt. 

PS: Eine Kreditkarte besitze ich zB seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr.


----------



## Teleton (1 Dezember 2016)

Sehr gut erstmal, dass Du zum Anwalt gegangen bist statt bei der Polizei zu zu plappern. Der Vorwurf wird sich schon im Rahmen der Akteneinsicht klären.

Möglicherweise hat irgendein Identitätsdieb in Deinem Namen eine Einkauftour gemacht (was Dir zivilrechtlich Schnurz sein kann). Die Polizei ermittelt dann erstmal da los wo der Ursprung zu sein scheint.

Ruhig Blut Dein Anwalt macht das schon.


----------



## Goblin (2 Dezember 2016)

Völlig richtig gehandelt. Wenn man nicht weiß worum es geht ist es besser wenn man bei der Vernehmung nur Angaben zur Person macht,oder erst gar nicht hingeht. Viele haben sich durch panische Geschwätzigkeit nur selber belastet. Der Anwalt weiß was er macht


----------



## wernhard (10 Januar 2017)

Da ich es als sehr wichtig erachte so einen Thread für die Nachwelt nicht untergehen bzw. sterben zu lassen führe ich meine Witzgeschichte hier mal fort.
Es kam Post vom Anwalt das er Akteneinsicht erhalten hat:
Das Ermittlungsverfahren richtete sich ursprünglich gegen eine Person aus NRW (ich wohn in München) der zu Lasten einer fremden Person drei Dinge bei Amazon bestellt haben soll. Es ging hierbei u.a. um eine Fritteuse und einen Staubsauger. Diese genannten Gegenstände sollen außer dieser Person aus NRW noch 2 andere Personen erhalten haben - u.a. Ich und noch eine dritte Person. Der Anwalt schrieb das die dritte Person bereits zugegeben hat eine Fritteuse erhalten zu haben welche sie nie bestellt hatte.

Ich wurde da um ein Statement gebeten was ich in etwa so verfasst hatte: Ich kenne keine der genannten Personen vom Namen her und habe nie eine Sache oder Paket erhalten welche ich auch nicht bestellt habe. Desweiteren kann ich mir nicht erklären wie eine Anklage gegen eine Person entstehen kann wo es bei Amazonbestellungen doch die Möglichkeit einer Sendungsverfolgung gibt, welche ja eindeutig zeigen müsste das ich nie ein Paket im Empfang genommen habe.
Ich habe dann noch geschrieben das den einzigen Staubsauger den ich besitze bereits 2012 selbst bei Amazon gekauft habe. Zitat Ende..

Ich kann nicht fassen das so eine Scheisse zustande kommen kann. Das eine unschuldige Persone ohne jegliche Beweise erstmal angeklagt wird. Ich habe bereits 300€ für den [xxxxxx] Anwalt ausgegeben und weiß nicht was noch für Kosten auf mich zukommen. Bin gespannt wie die Sache weitergeht. Noch kam keine Antwort von der Staatsanwaltschaft. Mittlerweile, da ich nun weiß worum es geht, habe ich keine Angst mehr vor einer Hausdurchsuchung. Ich kann euch aber sagen dass die vergangenen Wochen davor kein Spaß waren. Ich habe in Angst gelebt hier die Polizei im Haus zu haben das die meine PC's und und und mitnehmen. Ich habe ständig aus dem Fenster geschaut, die Rolladen nie richtig runtergemacht damit ich immer schnell nachschauen konnte wenn ich mal ein Auto vor meinem Haus hab halten sehen. Echt paranoider Scheiss und das zur Weihnachtszeit! 

Ich update hier wenn es Neuigkeiten gibt
*
Modedit by Hippo: Immer schön die Contenance bewahren, der Anwalt kann wam wenigsten für den Mist*


----------



## BenTigger (10 Januar 2017)

Hmmm... 
Kann man das Geld für den Anwalt nicht ein/zurückfordern, da man ja unschuldig ist? (nicht vom Anwalt, entweder von der Person aus NRW oder der Justitz?)
Nur mal so an die Fachwissenden gefragt, da sowas ja immer wieder mal vorkommen kann?


----------



## jupp11 (10 Januar 2017)

wernhard schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht fassen das so eine Scheisse zustande kommen kann. Das eine unschuldige Persone ohne jegliche Beweise erstmal angeklagt wird.


Solange Sicherheit bei Online-Shops klein geschrieben wird, wird es  immer wieder Unschuldigen und Unbeteiligten zustoßen:
https://www.heise.de/security/meldu...t-3592281.html?wt_mc=rss.security.beitrag.rdf


> *Bei über tausend deutschen Online-Shops ziehen Kriminelle jetzt gerade Kundendaten und Zahlungsinformationen ab – und das zum Teil schon seit Monaten. Laut BSI ignorieren viele Shop-Betreiber das Problem.*


----------



## Reducal (10 Januar 2017)

wernhard schrieb:


> .....wo es bei Amazonbestellungen doch die Möglichkeit einer Sendungsverfolgung gibt....



Neuester Trick der Halunken: ...mit der Übergabe der Trackingnummer des Zustellunternehmens an den Accountnutzer aus der Bestellung wird die Sendung andernorts umgeleitet, bestenfalls an eine gültige aber anonyme Dropadress. Der ursprüngliche Absender erfährt davon nichts und kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wo das Paket wirklich gelandet ist. Besonders gut geeignet dafür ist übrigens DPD.


----------



## wernhard (10 Januar 2017)

Reducal schrieb:


> Neuester Trick der Halunken: ...mit der Übergabe der Treckingnummer des Zustellunternehmens an den Accountnutzer aus der Bestellung wird die Sendung andernorts umgeleitet, bestenfalls an eine gültige aber anonyme Dropadress. Der ursprüngliche Absender erfährt davon nichts und kann auch nicht nachvollziehen, wo das Paket wirklich gelandet ist. Besonders gut geeignet dafür ist übrigens DPD.



Irgendwoher muss die Polizei ja meine Adresse haben oder wie kommen die sonst auf mich? Wie soll jemand bei Amazon auf meinen Namen und meine Adresse etwas bestellen und es wird dann aber an eine ganz andere Adresse geschickt?


----------



## Teleton (10 Januar 2017)

Genau das steht doch in der Akte in die Dein Anwalt Einsicht genommen hat.
Wer hat denn eigentlich die von Dir erwähnte Stellungnahme gefertigt? Du oder Dein Anwalt?

Du bist auch nicht angeklagt, sondern es wird nur gegen Dich, aufgrund welcher Verdachtsmomente auch immer, ermittelt. Ermittlungsverfahren sind erstmal nix ehrenrühriges hatte selbst schon mehrere am Hals


----------



## wernhard (10 Januar 2017)

Ich habe per Email meinem Anwalt geschrieben weil sein Brief mich mitten zwischen den Feiertagen erreicht hat und er die Stellungnahme eigentlich an dem Tag haben musste an dem mich sein Brief erreicht hat. 
Ich hab also alles erläutert und er hat daraus die Stellungnahme formuliert und an die Staatsanwaltschaft geschickt.

Den Unterschied zwischen einer Anklage die gegen mich erhoben wurde oder einem Ermittlungsverfahren kannte ich als Laie der das erste Mal mit so etwas konfrontiert wurde erst mal nicht und geriet logischerweise in Panik.


----------



## Teleton (11 Januar 2017)

OK, dann warte jetzt ab  was die STaatsanwaltschaft daraus macht.


----------



## wernhard (20 Januar 2017)

Das Ermittlunsverfahren gegen mich wurde eingestellt.
Case closed. Ganze scheiss Aufregung umsonst, wie so oft im Leben.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2017)

wernhard schrieb:


> Das Ermittlunsverfahren gegen mich wurde eingestellt.


Nach welchem Paragraphen wurde eingestellt?


----------



## wernhard (23 Januar 2017)

Hallo nach § 170 Abs 2 Stpo.


----------



## jupp11 (23 Januar 2017)

wernhard schrieb:


> Hallo nach § 170 Abs 2 Stpo.


https://www.strafverteidiger-berlin.info/einstellung-beschuldigter-170-ii-stpo/


> Was bedeutet die Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO für den Beschuldigten?
> Das Ermittlungsverfahren hat sich erledigt! Entweder weil keine Straftat begangen wurde, oder weil dem ehemals Beschuldigten die Tat nicht mit hinreichender Sicherheit nachgewiesen werden konnte. Oder weil zwar eine Tat begangen wurde, aber ein Prozesshindernis eine Verurteilung hindern würde – zum Beispiel die Verjährung der Straftat, das Fehlen eines Strafantrages bei einem absoluten Antragsdelikt usw. Alles in allem lässt sich die Einstellung nach § 170 II StPO vergleichen mit einem „*kleinen Freispruch*„, wobei allerdings der Zeitpunkt ein anderer ist.


----------



## wernhard (23 Januar 2017)

Hallo, ja danke ich hatte das auch schon nachgeschlagen.


----------



## Reducal (23 Januar 2017)

wernhard schrieb:


> Hallo nach § 170 Abs 2 Stpo.


Gegen diese Einstellung würde ich mich als "Unschuldiger" bei der Staatsanwaltschaft beschweren und außerdem beantragen, dass die in dem Zusammenhang polizeilich erhobenen Daten gelöscht werden.


----------

